# Download Page for Battlemaps



## atomlin (Aug 8, 2009)

I have just started running WotBS and it looks to be fun campaign. I have a comment however. Can you put a download page on the main page for all the cool maps that are scattered throughout this forum please.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 9, 2009)

Yep, I have a bunch of stuff to add to that page when I get the time.  Hopefully I can get it done sometime in the next couple of days!


----------

